# Why does 'other marques' not show up as an active topic?



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Just curious as it means those threads get less views/ responses.


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

I'd like to see it in active topics too, by it's nature it's unlikely to pollute the forum with a lot of irrevelent tosh


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

bump


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I don't see why not. Maybe it was overlooked or maybe because it was not TT. It's turned on now until anyone objects with a good reason


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

thanks john!


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

O cheers John, wasn't expecting that.

Many thanks


----------

